# Noisy Wipers



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

I tried the search engine ... didn't come up with any hits. Does anyone else have "really noisy" wipers? You can really tell the difference when you have the rear wiper on (you can barely hear it).
Is there anything I can do to quiet them down? It's sort of like a squeak.
hm


----------



## Eric Dow (Mar 4, 1999)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (hmatos)*

Mine are really quiet, but what's up with the green wiper extension on the passanger side? Did the dealer forget to pull something off in Dealer prep? It's kinda like a 5" long green mini wiper attatched to the end of the regular wiper????


----------



## Corradodrvrfnd (Feb 15, 2002)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (Eric Dow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Eric Dow* »_Mine are really quiet, but what's up with the green wiper extension on the passanger side? Did the dealer forget to pull something off in Dealer prep? It's kinda like a 5" long green mini wiper attatched to the end of the regular wiper????


The Green part is just a cover used in shipping, it should slide right off.
If your wipers are noisy, they may have been faulty from the factory. You might have your dealer check them out for you.
The other thing that sometimes makes wipers noisy is sap on the windshield. If it is a light covering, you can't see it and it makes the wipers chatter.


----------



## Curjo (Nov 21, 2003)

My rear wiper chattered, and after looking at the glass, I could feel (but not see) a rouch coating all over the rear window and hatch. The dealer applied a little greybar and now all is smooth and chatter free.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Mine start out quiet after cleaning, but quickly deteriorate to a consistent chatter during a steady downpour. That's atrocious, considering I've only had my car for less than a month.
I've had great success using PIAA silicone wiper blades, and I'd like to install them. However, the Touareg has an unusual wiper design, and I don't know if standard aftermarket blades will fit.


_Modified by TReg510 at 3:57 PM 12-2-2003_


----------



## hmatos (Nov 10, 2003)

*Re: (TReg510)*

Same here (11/9) -- luckily it doesn't rain much here (except for winter -- all 3 months of it). It's funny how the rear wiper doesn't make any noise. All I hear is the swoosh as it wipes the water off. I hear constant squeaking against the glass in the front wipers. I guess I better start a list of things for the dealer to check at the 5k service.


----------



## spinnetti (Feb 18, 2000)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (hmatos)*

Our rear one is really loud - lots of clicks and clacks, and the driverside front one is quiet, but doesn't clean worth a damn..


----------



## stephenkyu (Aug 18, 2003)

Is there any coating on the windshield? Some wiper fluid contains a substance that is designed to repel water but it can also cause clatter.


----------



## olhouck (Oct 15, 2003)

*Re: (stephenkyu)*

In a thread a few weeks ago we discussed cleaning the window with a little Bon Ami cleanser. I have used it for years with no problem. That will remove any junk from you glass.


----------



## Outrageous (Jul 3, 2003)

Are these the same wipers as the Cayenne? Apparently they have a new generation rubber blade that's put on for people who have complaints about the originals.


----------



## SlvrA3 (Oct 30, 2003)

Does anyone know if the wiper blade INSERTS can be removed? It might be worth a shot to replace these, keeping the Touareg's unique wipers.


----------



## Bianx (Aug 2, 2005)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (hmatos)*

my T just came out of service and the wiper thing is something I complained about. after wiping for a while it would begin to 'judder'. Right wiper, in my case this is the driver's as it is a right hand drive model.
VW confirmed that there is a TSB on it and have ordered the new 'redesigned' wiper arm. maybe this applies to you guys too!


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (hmatos)*

when the Touareg was in for the 10k service i told them about the chattering wiper problem and it was fixed under warranty.


----------



## Vega (Jul 28, 2004)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (BJMRGTIVR6)*

It appears the Touareg wiper arms do not lay the blade at a right angle to the curve of the glass, leading to a nice smooth pull of the blade on the advance stroke and a push of the blade on the retreating. The trailing edge of the blade should always be pulled and not pushed, hence the chatter.
A guy over at club touareg mentioned that you can bend the pin that holds the blade to the wiper arm a few degrees, making the blade a right angle and alleviating the problem.


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (hmatos)*

Does anyone know if there really is a TSB for noisy wipers? I checked all of the TSBs on ClubTouareg and could not find one.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Does anyone know if there really is a TSB for noisy wipers? I checked all of the TSBs on ClubTouareg and could not find one.

Note that Member: Bianx, none none, 2005 VW Touareg TDI is not located in the USA or Canada as he has a *2005 TDI* model. He says there is a TSB. If there is one, it doesn't seem to be issued from VWOA. Perhaps he can obtain a copy of the TSB and tell us what country it is from?


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

I just got off the phone with my dealer on the exact same issue. They say there is no TSB from VWoA. Im thinking of calling VW and ripping them a new one for this and for the driver's side monster mat that keeps shredding on me.
Im sick of this stupid stuff on a 40k car... I love my Treg.. but this stuff drives me nutz...
At any rate, I'll try the bending of the pin trick too, if it doesnt look like something will break, but replacing the blades at $60 a pop for only 3 weeks of normal service only to be back in the same problem again, is not a solution.
Whoever posted that they got the arm replaced, can you please say when and by who? if your dealer can quote a TSB or anything official on it?
Uri


----------



## sanderle (Sep 13, 2004)

*Re: (Uriah)*

Just a note on finding the OE wiper blades cheaper than the dealer.
I just received a set of wiper blades from Autohaus in AZ. $39.46 for a pair. If you add in an oil filter, free shipping.
http://www.autohausaz.com/sear...mbly  
Still expensive, but in line with Bosch Micro Edge Excel that I've used on my other vehicles. I just bought a set of Bosch Icon blades for my wife's passat. Same design as the Treg blades, but will mount on a j-hook wiper arm. Sweet.


----------



## migdom (Mar 19, 2001)

*Re: Noisy Wipers (hmatos)*

For the DYI: I had replaced the factory refills with new ANCO refill blades for $8.00 (p/pair), after that, no chatter just smooth sailing. 
I do understand that for a $40K+ product this is a major annoyance but I will be honest with you, $60 dollars for a pair of new rubber blades is just to0o0 much.
There was a post on ClubTreg with pictures indicating the procedure of how to replace the refills, I just can't find it now.









Maybe if someone can repost this procedure (with picts) it could save some members a few extra dollars.


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

Thanks Vega for the quote. I'm the guy from the Touareg post.
The process is harder to explain than do... so if your wipers chatter bad in one direction, i have the answer. To make this simple, please just email me and I can explain over the phone.
thanks, Mark [email protected]


----------



## treky11 (Jul 27, 2004)

*Re: (emo993)*


_Quote, originally posted by *emo993* »_Thanks Vega for the quote. I'm the guy from the Touareg post.
The process is harder to explain than do... so if your wipers chatter bad in one direction, i have the answer. To make this simple, please just email me and I can explain over the phone.
thanks, Mark [email protected]


emo993 - please post the method so we can all learn. i think you will spend a ton of time on the phone otherwise as tons of us have this problem


----------



## emo993 (Dec 12, 2005)

Your right...Here goes again.
My blades would chatter badly from right to left leaving alot of water on the windshield, then sweep back smooth and clean. My wife complained because it was so hard to see in driving rain, so off to the dealer 85 miles away,(new wipers) next rain same thing, back to dealer(needs more pressure) next rain, same chatter. So... a saturday morning with the hose watching my wipers (trying to focus at speed) the wiper was not perpendicular to the glass. The blades would not rock back and forth. It was pushing the blade accross and then would sweep back nice and smooth. I took the blades off and layed a straight edge (30 inches or so) on the top of the pin that holds the blades on. The straight edge was about 6 inches higher than the top of my windshield. I could tell that lowering the angle of the pin would make the blade more of a right angle and sweep both direction without the chatter. It took two moves, holding the wiper arm with a rag and pliers and another pliers bending the pin down only about 2 to 3 deg. The final outcome is when the straight edge is flat ontop of the pin, the straight edge will be touching the top of the windshield or even a little lower (about an inch). Now the wipers set square on the glass and (rock) wipe or sweep smooth in both directions. The hardest part of this is getting the plastic cap off the top of the blades without braking the little snaps, look close under blade. emo993


----------



## Uriah (Nov 2, 2003)

So has anyone seen this mysterious TSB?
Im wondering if I should call VW and ***** to them about this.... Its really ANNOYING.
Uri


----------



## sierradeux (Dec 4, 2005)

*Re: chattering wiper blades*

This is the third vehicle in a row which has had the same (driver's side) wiper chatter. I have applied the same solution as previously, and it seems to work:
Rather than bending the pin on the end of the arm, I removed the blade, grasped the end of the wiper arm in a padded vise-grip, and rotated the arm a few degrees, as shown in the upper image. On re-fitting the blade, I had a little overlap between the two blades, and backed off on the rotation until they fit nicely, lower image.









This changed the angle of attack of the blade on the windshield. It now sweeps cleanly, with the normal trailing action one should see on the blade, with no more chatter. 
It is also necessary to scrub the windshield free of sap etc. with your favorite product. This also removes bits of debris which may have accumulated from the bouncing blade.
ADDENDUM: After achieving a noiseless driver's side blade, I noticed that there was a squeak from the lower part of the passenger blade, which was also not trailing properly on the upstroke. A lesser degree of torquing has also fixed that side.


















_Modified by sierradeux at 10:39 AM 1-19-2006_


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: chattering wiper blades (sierradeux)*

The only TSB that I was able to find re wiper chatter (92 06 04, June 2, 2006 2012329/1) does not mention wiper arm replacement. However, I checked with the parts department of my dealer and there seems to be an updated wiper arm (part number ends with C) while the one I have on my treg ends with a B. I am taking in my treg for a leaking sunroof (sigh...) and have brought the wiper chatter problem to their attention. The service manager mentioned that it usually is a dirty windshield or the angel needs to be adjusted. Let's see how it goes.


----------



## vr6vwpride (Apr 15, 2008)

*Re: chattering wiper blades (kangelov)*

man drive the car with the radio up one more notch. I can hear you all now " I like the car but its a piece of sh^&,....the wipers chatter." Everyone at VW thinks your lost in life..yeah i said it. Drive the car people. My honda doesnt do that


----------



## kangelov (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: chattering wiper blades (vr6vwpride)*

No need to crank up the volume - problem fixed. And trust me - I DO love my treg.


----------



## BobMorgan (Dec 6, 2010)

*Chatter Fix*

The chatter has always been a problem on my 2005 Cayenne.

When I began to use the Vise Grip fix I noticed that in the middle of the contoured end piece on the wiper arm there were flat spots for a Crescent wrench to grab and twist the arm. The engineers knew there would be need for adjustment, but it's too bad the word didn't get to all the service people.

The best way to fix is to run wipers to half-way point and shut of the ignition. Then remove the blades and it is easy to see if the mounting pin is parallel to the glass. Use the Crescent wrench to adjust until pin is parallel.

Now my year and a half old blades work better than when the car was new.


----------

